# Riots in Downtown



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

very reminiscent of earlier this decade. KCAL9 chopper had some pretty incredible pictures including trees and trashcans on fire. Stores looted. Bad news.

Now I ask, why do laker fans riot after we WIN the nba title? Doesn't that seem odd to anyone?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

stupid ghetto *** fans


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, lots of ignorant fans who celebrate by destroying their own city. celebration should involve comradery and cheer - not destruction.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.inquisitr.com/26122/la-lakers-fans-riot-outside-the-staples-center/


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

disgusting yet not surprising since its downtown and all


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hibachi! said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/26122/la-lakers-fans-riot-outside-the-staples-center/


ugh...pathetic...its fans like this that make me hate the Raiders...this is embarrasing


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

ehh. not all of those fans though. its Los Angeles for cryin out loud. you have to remember that this would also be the perfect opportunity for people with much different intentions to loot,vanadalize and take shots at city cops.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I would figure many of the people weren't even real fans, just dirt bags looking for an excuse to loot and riot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I agree; I don't think half those people are even real fans. They just want an excuse to do something stupid. It's unfortunate that a lot of those guys are giving the real fans of the Lakers such a bad name. Morons.


----------

